
Fact Checking Won't Save Us from Fake News - mful
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fact-checking-wont-save-us-from-fake-news/
======
heisenbit
Interesting historical perspective on fake news.

Still hoping that people tire of it or that the truth comes eventually out
seems defeatist. The internet traditionally solved the spam problem by thought
leaders moving on to the next platform but in the age of Facebook the network
effects keep people in place.

When I look at the issue from a economic and systems view the question is not
how to stop any individual fake news story but how to tune the parameters so
that there is

\- Feedback to creators of fake news (historically fines or loss of head)

\- Feedback to spreaders of fake news (historically fines or loss of licensee
or head)

\- Alternate views reaching readers of fake news

\- Educational starting at school: Science, critical thinking and a culture
that at times appreciates Grey+Complex+Diverse over Black&White+Simple

At the moment it is simply too profitable to do it. It is simply working too
well to stop it. There is not a single measure that can stop it.

